# Simple Skiff - Conchfish



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

The boys are finished. New skiff looks slick.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Great looking skiffs!


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Very sharp, looking skiff


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Love the skiff visited their site 😁 love the FAQ 😂 
NO!NO! NO ! Any more questions LOL


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

great skiff at a great price. Good folks. Winner!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I bet if someone said , put me a side console on it and I'll give you $5k extra, they wouldn't say no, no , no. Skiff companies make lots of their profit off of customization.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Anyone know where their plant is located? Tried checking their contact information, nothing.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Sublime said:


> I bet if someone said , put me a side console on it and I'll give you $5k extra, they wouldn't say no, no , no. Skiff companies make lots of their profit off of customization.


Only mod I would want is a tunnel.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow that looks cool. Congrats to the simple skiff crew.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Good look`n lines. Sleek boat


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Redtail said:


> Anyone know where their plant is located? Tried checking their contact information, nothing.


Holly Hill, FL


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

While i agree with Sublime i also know its not always as easy as we think ! For example Tom's 20 foot pangas ,i was wanting a custom color, basically Tom said you can have any color long as its white 😂 ,he explained that if he did it for me then others would want it! Said changing from one color to another everything had to be cleaned and all the waste cost to dispose of ...i wanted beach sand tan 😁

Also i know they have everything set up to pump these hulls out if they keep changing things it slows everything down probably to the point of being cost prohibitive!

Just a couple different view points 👍😎

And i agree with simple skiffs for offering the boats like they are this helps them to offer them at said price point which is very attractive and im sure they will sell many!👍😎


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

great price,


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks sharp but what’s with the no rod holders comment? Looks like 3 on each side under gunnel?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I think they are referring to rod holders through the top cap 🤔 i could be wrong 😏

My thinking is if you put rod holders throught the top cap specially the sides the tubes would stick down and possibly interfere with rods in sides under gunnel 🤔


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> I think they are referring to rod holders through the top cap 🤔 i could be wrong 😏
> 
> My thinking is if you put rod holders throught the top cap specially the sides the tubes would stick down and possibly interfere with rods in sides under gunnel 🤔


That was guess as well. Clean looking skiff.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Its a awesome lil skiff probably the best offering out there! I can see myself in one 😁👍😎


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Yea price is right. Based on the 10k for bare hull you get a lot for another 12k.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Am i correct in thinking this hull takes a short shaft motor ? Cant find specs on stern height?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@Silent Drifter If this follows the original Conchfish plans, then yes it is a 15" transom.


----------



## TOGA_LK (Aug 13, 2020)

Has anyone ordered one yet?


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

TOGA_LK said:


> Has anyone ordered one yet?


I’m hull #1, skiff should be ready in a few weeks, they got a delay in trailer delivery so that’s held things up a bit from what was supposed to be a first week of January delivery. 

As of a few days ago I believe they have about 15 people in line.


----------



## TOGA_LK (Aug 13, 2020)

That’s outstanding. Sounds like it’s been a really smooth process so far. Thanks for responding, i have boat envy now. Beautiful rig


----------



## Quenota (Oct 14, 2016)

Gorgeous SKiff!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I saw the FAQ and assume the answer is no, but I also noticed the whole boat uses polyester resin. Any chance of doing one in all vinylester resin?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Boat looks awesome. Is there no flat surface on the floor?


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Sweet skiff


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone know if these skiffs are coming with a bilge pump ?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Begging for a smart A comment there. lol


Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Anyone know if these skiffs are coming with a bulge pump ?


Write in inappropriate joke here.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Begging for a smart A comment there. lol
> 
> Write in inappropriate joke here.


LOL wow. Nice catch. BILGE. Pump.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Begging for a smart A comment there. lol
> 
> Write in inappropriate joke here.


I’m honestly just asking a serious question.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> I’m honestly just asking a serious question.


Sorry, can't help you with that. I'm sure someone can but probably mfg could say best.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Sorry, can't help you with that. I'm sure someone can but probably mfg could say best.


Sorry, I didn’t really know where you going with your comment lol but thank you tho yeah I figured. I’m trying to reach out to them but they don’t really reply lol.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Low overhead I suppose.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Low overhead I suppose.


Customer service like that would piss some people off.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

If the quality and price are good enough, they will get over it IME.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Anyone know if these skiffs are coming with a bilge pump ?


Manual
Or
Automatic


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Bilge pump should be easy enough to add if it's not there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve always preferred to start from a bare hull and rig each of my boats the way I wanted it (for better or worse…). Pretty sure you can start that way or pay to have everything from pumps on up- to all the bells and whistles… done by the manufacturer or a skilled shop.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve always preferred to start from a bare hull and rig each of my boats the way I wanted it (for better or worse…). Pretty sure you can start that way or pay to have everything from pumps on up- to all the bells and whistles… done by the manufacturer or a skilled shop.


Definitely agree that would be cool. I’d just rather have it ready to fish.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah different strokes and all that but even the least handy among us should be able to install a bilge pump. Now a bulge pump, THAT is a surgical procedure and that's years of med school and internship. 😁


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Yeah different strokes and all that but even the least handy among us should be able to install a bilge pump. Now a bulge pump, THAT is a surgical procedure and that's years of med school and internship. 😁



😂😂😂🙄 that is a fact


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Sohodreaming said:


> I’m hull #1, skiff should be ready in a few weeks, they got a delay in trailer delivery so that’s held things up a bit from what was supposed to be a first week of January delivery.
> 
> As of a few days ago I believe they have about 15 people in line.


Are you getting a completely built hull? Will it come with a homemade title? I'm interested in these skiffs as well. Curious about build quality / fit finish.


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Good Looking Skiff!


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

TidewateR said:


> Are you getting a completely built hull? Will it come with a homemade title? I'm interested in these skiffs as well. Curious about build quality / fit finish.


Excited for you. Share some pics! I’m #26


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Sohodreaming said:


> I’m hull #1, skiff should be ready in a few weeks, they got a delay in trailer delivery so that’s held things up a bit from what was supposed to be a first week of January delivery.
> 
> As of a few days ago I believe they have about 15 people in line.


Nice, I'm #5 and completely stoked. Share some skiff porn when you get it!


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Hoping to be picking up the skiff around February 1st or 2nd. I just talked to Mike over at SS and they had some unfortunate issues dealing with Continental for trailers and have just found another company to work with for their trailers. I guess they placed a trailer order with Continental back in early December that was supposed to take a month, and now at the end of January Continental hadn't even started their order. That's been the holdup as they have their first 4 skiff orders just about ready to deliver.

I'll post pictures once I get her!


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Sohodreaming said:


> Hoping to be picking up the skiff around February 1st or 2nd. I just talked to Mike over at SS and they had some unfortunate issues dealing with Continental for trailers and have just found another company to work with for their trailers. I guess they placed a trailer order with Continental back in early December that was supposed to take a month, and now at the end of January Continental hadn't even started their order. That's been the holdup as they have their first 4 skiff orders just about ready to deliver.
> 
> I'll post pictures once I get her!


By any chance do you know who the new manufacturer is? And are the prices going to stay the same although there is a new trailer manufacture involved.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> By any chance do you know who the new manufacturer is? And are the prices going to stay the same although there is a new trailer manufacture involved.


Trailer Tech, they are out of Miami. No price change for me, so I would assume anyone who is in the que will not see any price difference. Mike did say these would be better build quality than what they were supposed to be getting direct from the Continental factory.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Upon taking a closer look, I believe these are still Continental trailers, just sold from a dealer rather than factory direct. He did say these new trailers would be I-Beam frame whereas the original Continentals they were going to use were not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Yup I agree. I looked them up as well and looks like Continentals. Is going w Aluminum or Galvanized??


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

vaninkc said:


> Yup I agree. I looked them up as well and looks like Continentals. Is going w Aluminum or Galvanized??


Aluminum.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Sohodreaming said:


> Trailer Tech, they are out of Miami. No price change for me, so I would assume anyone who is in the que will not see any price difference. Mike did say these would be better build quality than what they were supposed to be getting direct from the Continental factory.


Love to hear that. That’s great news for everyone in line. Hopefully the process moves faster. Can’t wait for mine.


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

Cool skiff


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Well it looks like a decree has come from on high and it’s been declared I will be picking up my Simple Skiff complete build hull #1 on February 8th.

I’ll keep you guys posted with some pictures and reviews shortly after!


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

Sohodreaming said:


> Well it looks like a decree has come from on high and it’s been declared I will be picking up my Simple Skiff complete build hull #1 on February 8th.
> 
> I’ll keep you guys posted with some pictures and reviews shortly after!


Awesome, I am somewhere in line for a complete package so please post some pictures and hopefully some numbers!


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I saw the FAQ and assume the answer is no, but I also noticed the whole boat uses polyester resin. Any chance of doing one in all vinylester resin?


I am definitely not a technical glass person but any chance you can elaborate on one vs the other. thanks man


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Sohodreaming said:


> Well it looks like a decree has come from on high and it’s been declared I will be picking up my Simple Skiff complete build hull #1 on February 8th.
> 
> I’ll keep you guys posted with some pictures and reviews shortly after!


Had something come up scheduling wise for today and I'm instead heading to pick her up this coming Monday the 14th. I’ve already had a few messages sent my way so I figured I’d let y’all know.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

the anticipation builds!


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

vaninkc said:


> the anticipation builds!


yup, i'm dying over here. lol


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Likewise here I'm build #20


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

boneappetite said:


> I am definitely not a technical glass person but any chance you can elaborate on one vs the other. thanks man


There is enough reading on this to keep you busy for a long time and google can provide a better answer than me so I'l refer you there. I don't pretend to be a composites expert, boat builder, or even a one-off CF16 builder, but it's generally accepted that polyester is less desirable than vinylester, and vinylester is less desirable than expoxy.

Cliff notes... polyester is more prone to water absorption and blistering and offers no strength to the lamination. Vinylester is is a hybrid of polyester and epoxy and offers much better waterproofing properties and better bonding to materials. Epoxy is completely waterproof and adds strength.

I don't know of any of what I believe to be high quality boats using polyester resin below the waterline and if at all. With the little resin needed in a small skiff as it is, and with a TPS being so weight critical both in terms of overall weight and balance, and with foam cores... I would just prefer to have an epoxy or vinylester boat. Epoxy cost alot of money, vinylester should not add that more money to the build of a small skiff.

When I scraped the gelcoat off the lower front keel area on my boat years ago loading it on a trailer with a keel roller that not set-up correctly. I remember the both builder and the shop that repaired it (before I knew how) telling me it was only a cosmetic issue because my boat was all vinylester resin. Apparently the polyester based gelcoat provides little defense to water absorption but the vinylester lamination prevents it from becoming a problem. So if that's the case, why would I want a polyester resin boat below the waterline? That's my thinking anyway.

Speculating at SS costs... SS will sell you an unrigged hull for $10,000 and vinylester requires no more labor than polyester. Assuming 50% markup over cost, how much of that $5,000 material cost do you think is resin? Now, assume vinylester is double the price of polyester... what are we talkig here... a few hundred dollars? maybe $1500? $2000? It's worth it to me.

Hell... I wish they do it in all epoxy and shoot it with paint for a price.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> There is enough reading on this to keep you busy for a long time and google can provide a better answer than me so I'l refer you there. I don't pretend to be a composites expert, boat builder, or even a one-off CF16 builder, but it's generally accepted that polyester is less desirable than vinylester, and vinylester is less desirable than expoxy.
> 
> Cliff notes... polyester is more prone to water absorption and blistering and offers no strength to the lamination. Vinylester is is a hybrid of polyester and epoxy and offers much better waterproofing properties and better bonding to materials. Epoxy is completely waterproof and adds strength.
> 
> ...


Couple things here to add in from my time using all the above.
All resin types come in many different formulas to work best with different cloth weaves.
Basic polyester resin used with basics glass cloth has been the bench mark of the fiberglass industry since this snot was concocted.
I have built by myself over 50 skiffs, big boats and many many parts using this combination.
My present skiff is made out of basic boatyard resin from 15 years ago. The sailboat I own now was built in 1977 using basic polyester resin and eglass materials. It has been floating in salt water since then with virtually no blisters. Most boats built 20+ years ago were most likely built with basic polyester resin.
My latest Beryllium build I used epoxy resin for the outer hull skin and the rest was built using basic polyester resin because using epoxy resin is just a waste of money.
Vinylester resin has a better molecular property than polyester resin being closer to epoxy resin in its cross linking.
There is absolutely nothing wrong with a basic skiff built with polyester resin.
There is so much peer pressure today in using state of the art materials one loses the reality of the basics work just fine.
You take a basic affordable material, and combine it with a state of the art hull shape and you are getting the same performance as a skiff that costs 300% more.
The fish won’t be dissing you though because your skiff is not made of epoxy.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Chris,

It’s always good to see you weigh-in so that we and gain from your experience and knowledge of not just the technical expertise in boat building, but also the history behind this segment of the market. Though I would like to seek clarification of my understanding on what you’re saying in your post. 

If I do understand you correctly, you’re not saying that are no differences between the types of resin, nor are you saying that vinlyester and epoxy do not have inherent benefits over polyester. What you seem to be saying, again.. if I understand you correctly, is a value judgement that when cost is factored in that the benefits of the resins do not provide any appreciable benefit.

I’m betting it’s much more complex than this which perhaps why you used epoxy on the outer skin layer and polyester for the rest of the lamination. However, in your May 5, 2017 blog on the Lithium skiff where you talk about Chittums vs the cost of making your own skiff and that using all epoxy for your skiff would only add about $1,000 to the cost of the build. That to me is an insignificant amount of money when it comes to building a boat. So, I’m really confused if you are stating there are no benefits to vinylester or epoxy over polyester, or if the benefits are not worth the extra money (in this case a $1,000).

When with the vast majority of the recreational boating industry proudly proclaiming the use of vinylester and in some cases even epoxy, is this all a marketing scam or is just a matter where the benefits are purely academic and just don’t matter? Do you feel there is a difference in the argument of vinylester versus polyester since the cost factor is less than epoxy?

Last question… does building a boat from epoxy provide a benefit over polyester when the owner decides to later modify the boat by drilling holes in it to replace things like transducers, trolling motors, rod holder, push pole holders, trim tabs? In other words, does a cured epoxy laminate provide better resistance to water absorption than a polyester laminate, or is the benefit gained only when sealing with fresh epoxy?


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey y’all, I’m in line to get one built. I’ve never had any boat built before or have never bought a new boat so I have a question. I was on the website earlier today and realize that they raised the price on the complete package from $22,000 to$24,000. I put my deposit down before this change so does this new price l affect me or am I still going to be paying the original $22,000. Does everyone in line currently now have to pay an extra $2000? Is this just the way things work? I have no idea how this works, and I just wanted some clarification.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Hey y’all, I’m in line to get one built. I’ve never had any boat built before or have never bought a new boat so I have a question. I was on the website earlier today and realize that they raised the price on the complete package from $22,000 to$24,000. I put my deposit down before this change so does this new price l affect me or am I still going to be paying the original $22,000. Does everyone in line currently now have to pay an extra $2000? Is this just the way things work? I have no idea how this works, and I just wanted some clarification.


They should have provided you with a quote that is good for x number of days.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Sublime said:


> They should have provide you with a quote that is good for x number of days.


What do you mean by this


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> What do you mean by this


Something like this, bottom highlighted line of a example quote.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

tcov said:


> Something like this, bottom highlighted line of a example quote.
> View attachment 195847


Didn’t receive that


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

@Jorgerivadeneira did you receive a written quote at all?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The numbers are cut off. If you put x percent down , then I would think you are good. I would still want a quote. That way both parties are on the same page.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

tcov said:


> @Jorgerivadeneira did you receive a written quote at all?


Just deposit receipt, and estimated delivery date.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Hey y’all, I’m in line to get one built. I’ve never had any boat built before or have never bought a new boat so I have a question. I was on the website earlier today and realize that they raised the price on the complete package from $22,000 to$24,000. I put my deposit down before this change so does this new price l affect me or am I still going to be paying the original $22,000. Does everyone in line currently now have to pay an extra $2000? Is this just the way things work? I have no idea how this works, and I just wanted some clarification.


shouldn't you be asking the builder this question?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

@Jorgerivadeneira hmmm, you should ask them for an itemized price list for your build and call them and ask about. You may be SOL with the price increase if there was never a formal document saying you will pay x amount for the product.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Couple things here to add in from my time using all the above.
> All resin types come in many different formulas to work best with different cloth weaves.
> Basic polyester resin used with basics glass cloth has been the bench mark of the fiberglass industry since this snot was concocted.
> I have built by myself over 50 skiffs, big boats and many many parts using this combination.
> ...


but...what about the magical carbon fiber and epoxy levitating chittum's that go where no man has gone before?


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

I haven’t put anything down. Just a deposit to be in line.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

devrep said:


> shouldn't you be asking the builder this question?


Yes I should be. Pretty damn hard to reach.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Growing pains


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> Chris,
> 
> It’s always good to see you weigh-in so that we and gain from your experience and knowledge of not just the technical expertise in boat building, but also the history behind this segment of the market. Though I would like to seek clarification of my understanding on what you’re saying in your post.
> 
> ...


Great questions, will try to explain better.
Polyester resins from basic boatyard resin to casting resins, can come in many formulas. A blend for winter work, summer heat, super clear for casting tables, for surfboards. Some very hardened so on.
If building a hull with Kevlar cloth you need a resin that has memory qualities…that is if bent when in the cloth it will bend a % and then come back to its original shape without cracking.
Hence the word fiber Glass.
Vinylester resins can have this quality. As epoxy resins if you get these blends.
If you have a resin that cures very hard it will pop out of a Kevlar weave .
The best resins start with epoxy at the top of the chain and then it’s vinylester and down to polyester resin.
Blisters that you see and hear about today are mostly caused by bad shop working conditions when doing old school open molding. That’s hand layup. Dust particle gets on top of the gel coated surface and when hand laid up if not properly rolled out can cause microscopic air holes which water can then migrate into causing a blister.
Using a bottom line polyester gelcoat combined with a dusty dirty shop and casual work standards can make for blisters to come.
Now using vinylester resin or epoxy resin does not guarantee and perfect hull skin. You have to continually check the quality of the manufactures resin against its spec sheet daily. I can write a chapter here about my time dealing with top of the line resins and gelcoat companies.
So…I have always felt that if building by open molding if your build is properly laid up by hand a polyester build like I wrote above will most likely out live all you guys in your 20s.
Now if built properly a vinylester resin build if built to the same above standards will do the same but with a slight advantage being a tighter molecular blend that will inhibit water absorption. If using a blend that has good memory which is a good characteristic of some vinylester blends than you would have a hull if built in core that could be a more long term resilient hull to much abuse. 
Ok, epoxy resins… I built a racing trimaran 10 years ago using The top of the line Systems Three epoxy blend that had to be post cured. It cost over $100.00 a gal. Inadequate to build an oven over the entire 34’x26’ boat and cure it with heat to120 degrees for 4 hours. This boat weighed all up, sails, mast, motor everything 3500 lbs. I went through a major gale in it at sea. Amazing how strong it was for the thin skins used. It was an Ian Farrier design.
If money was no object then epoxy is the way to go if you can handle the skin issues.
It’s very technical as it has to be mixed to .01% tolerance.
When I look at old 30-40 + year old polyester boats that I am repairing I get to see all there insides, by removing hardware. The world today has a glut of polyester boats that if left in a swamp or sunk in front of your waterfront house will never go away. It’s just amazing stuff. It can only be ground up to be put in a land fill.
To me the bottom line is ..proper job, good up keep = super long life.
But we are guys and we like cool stuff.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Alright everyone. So problem solved. They answered my call and I spoke with them. They’re honoring the price based on when you put your deposit down.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Great questions, will try to explain better.
> Polyester resins from basic boatyard resin to casting resins, can come in many formulas. A blend for winter work, summer heat, super clear for casting tables, for surfboards. Some very hardened so on.
> If building a hull with Kevlar cloth you need a resin that has memory qualities…that is if bent when in the cloth it will bend a % and then come back to its original shape without cracking.
> Hence the word fiber Glass.
> ...


Well said. The key is quality materials be it poly, vinyl, or epoxy and a quality lamination using said materials. I think a lot of folks think of poly as a bad choice because so many mass produced chop gun built boats using inferior resins and under qualified help.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Wanted to comment so i get pushed the thread updates. Hull #9 here. Stoked to see the pictures and reviews as they start to filter in. Make my wait a little more bearable


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Alright everyone. So problem solved. They answered my call and I spoke with them. They’re honoring the price based on when you put your deposit down.


Thats awesome that they did that for you- they definitely didnt have to. I recently had to back out of a build that got $5000 more expensive while i waited in line after submitting my deposit. Bummer for me, but its the builder’s prerogative.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

ZisMe said:


> Thats awesome that they did that for you- they definitely didnt have to. I recently had to back out of a build that got $5000 more expensive while i waited in line after submitting my deposit. Bummer for me, but its the builder’s prerogative.


Yeah I was also amazed at how fair they are. Pretty cool peeps.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Alright everyone. So problem solved. They answered my call and I spoke with them. They’re honoring the price based on when you put your deposit down.


most excellent. you're going to get an insanely cool skiff.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

devrep said:


> most excellent. you're going to get an insanely cool skiff.


Can’t wait honestly


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

Redtail said:


> Anyone know where their plant is located? Tried checking their contact information, nothing.


theyre in Holly Hill near Daytona…it’s just a small bay. Not exactly a “plant”


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Today was the day! It’s really a thing of beauty, and less than an hour after I picked her up we had slime on the deck. I’ll have more to post in the next several days.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Totally dig it, guide green looks sick! What a day, New Skiff, test run on the water, and a Red in hand! Trying to think how better a day could get??? That's tough to beat! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Sohodreaming said:


> Today was the day! It’s really a thing of beauty, and less than an hour after I picked her up we had slime on the deck. I’ll have more to post in the next several days.
> 
> View attachment 196274
> 
> ...





Sohodreaming said:


> Today was the day! It’s really a thing of beauty, and less than an hour after I picked her up we had slime on the deck. I’ll have more to post in the next several days.
> 
> View attachment 196274
> 
> ...


looks beautiful. Can’t get enough pics. Can’t wait for mine!


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Some quick initial thoughts:

This is truly a simple skiff. I love the open cockpit and that was definitely one of the selling points for me. I like the idea of eventually using something like a Yeti chair for passenger travel, and equally the ability to take it out when I’m fishing solo.

The guys at Simple Skiffs have done an excellent job finishing this boat. Again, there’s not a whole lot of bells and whistles, but everything that is there is done really well. I opted for no bow cleat in an effort to keep that super clean front deck look. I went with the classic guide green for the hull and Matterhorn white for the deck and cockpit. Personally I love that classic look!

The trailer from TrailerTech out of Miami is really nice. I-Beam construction, aluminum, and beefed up tires. I think the original plan was to go with Continental trailers, but in the end I think these are nicer than the original plan that SS had. Those that got in at $22k initial price point I think and getting a better deal, as I’m pretty sure the price raise to $24k last week was mainly motivated by the higher trailer price point of these upgraded trailers.

I was really curious to see if this boat would be bouncy on the trailer in my 5 hour ride home, but it was not. The boat is pretty light (around 400 lbs I think), but the ride home was solid. I know my Shadowcast on a Float On seemed to really bounce around all over the place when trailering.

This boat is super stable! Not a surprise from a 70” beam, but I’m a big dude (6’3” 285lbs) and I can hop up on the poling platform and the boat barely moves. It’s definitely a world of difference from the Shadowcast in that respect.

We didn’t run far yesterday but it was pretty windy and handling a light chop was child’s play. Super dry ride, but ultimately we will see more about that when I take her out in some more serious stuff.

That’s it for now, more soon!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats on the skiff, she's beautiful! Hard to go wrong with guide green. Would love to check one of these out in person one day. Hull design is fantastic, and I think you chose the perfect motor.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

What is the width of this hull at the widest point? I'm assuming it would fit on a Whipray trailer from Ramlin since it is the Conchfish hull.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

ZaneD said:


> What is the width of this hull at the widest point? I'm assuming it would fit on a Whipray trailer from Ramlin since it is the Conchfish hull.


70”. I would assume it would fit without issue.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

For those wondering, from the tip of the trailer tongue to the back of the engine prop is exactly 21’.


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

Sohodreaming said:


> Some quick initial thoughts:
> 
> This is truly a simple skiff. I love the open cockpit and that was definitely one of the selling points for me. I like the idea of eventually using something like a Yeti chair for passenger travel, and equally the ability to take it out when I’m fishing solo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report, from the looks of it, catches fish too!


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Took her out with my guide buddy this morning on the home waters for the first time. Boat handles very well, turns super tight. Crossed some decent chop and she handled it without issue.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Sohodreaming said:


> Took her out with my guide buddy this morning on the home waters for the first time. Boat handles very well, turns super tight. Crossed some decent chop and she handled it without issue.


Thanks for the info and congrats on the skiff! Loved the video review on insta. Can't wait to get mine. Every time they post an insta story I'm hoping it's my hull in the form lol.


----------

